# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Баста -- Никто не знает кому как карта ляжет

## ankitj2

Can someone please explain meaning of this song? I understand the words but not the general message  ::    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wcpq8CYk3S4

----------


## iCake

Same thing here and I'm a native Russian speaker. It's Russian rap бессмысленный и беспощадный. The refrain alone makes more sense than the whole lyrics. IMO, the general message is that no one knows what the life has in store for them, but we still have to get going to pass the "casting", so to speak.

----------


## Serge_spb

Copy of any 50-cent stuff (drugs, rap tracks, jail, success, friends). 
Life is a game, no one knows what pocker-hand he is gonna get. Everyone is trying to make a living. Once you fcuk up - you fall down. And finally you wind up being mad, traited by "friends" - or succeed. Blablabla  ::

----------

